# are you getting dolby atmos on netflix?



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody getting dolby atmos using the stream on netflix? alli i got showing on my marantz av receiver is DOLBY pluse but npt dolby atmos. All my av equipment is dolby atmos and vision compatible including my LG TV!


----------



## bjberge (May 18, 2020)

no


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Do you have the Netflix plan which includes Atmos?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Atmos is not available from Netflix on the STream 4K. Just like most of the streamers out in the wild. The vast majority of streamers do not get Atmos from Netflix. Maybe one day Netflix will add it. But they have been very slow in rolling out Atmos to their apps on devices.


----------



## MPyro (May 18, 2020)

On my firestick I got atmos by installing netflix through kodi.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The only piece of equipment I have that does Netflix Atmos is my XBox One. I don't get it on my Roku Ultra, Firestick, Smart TVs. I think there are a few TVs that have it in their apps, and I think ATV does it. I was hoping this device would have it, but no.


----------

